# Worst Sex partner.......................?



## Times Roman (Jan 18, 2013)

I've had a few growing up as a kid that would just lay there doing the dead fish.

There was another that seemed to know nothing about personal hygiene and when you took her panties off you could tell.  She smelled pretty ripe!

I'm sure you blokes can easily top that?


----------



## Yaya (Jan 18, 2013)

at one point years back i was nailing a chick who would get nose bleeds during the deed..


ive also ran into stinky snatch as well..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2013)

first girl I ever banged I was 14 and she smelled like old tuna..I still hit it but in the ass using raspberry hand lotion as lube lol Her grandma walked in on us right before I busted a nut god damn old bird with her shitty timing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2013)

That would be my ex wife... her eyes would be shut, no sounds, no nothing. Would just lay there.  Funny thing is though, after we got divorced I still banged her a bunch of times.  But it was fuckin wild.


----------



## DF (Jan 18, 2013)

Went out with a bunch of friends one St Patty's eve.  I drank a bunch of green beer & all fucked up.  I ended up screwing a fat chick at the end of the night.  Mid stroke she asks me if I want a girl friend...Gah! wtf?? I say No & finish up.  Over the next few days she stalks me.  Gets my phone number calls me.... damn! Also she was one of those lay there types.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 18, 2013)

Had a chick that growled and grunted instead of moaned. Couldn't get into it. Had one that everytime she came she would start crying. She was sexy as fuck to but I couldn't handle it. The first chick I went down on was this Asian girl. Pussy was so stank but I didn't know any better. I remember gagging a few times and almost threw up. 2 days later I had to go to the doc because my tonsils were swollen as fuck. I didn't think it was possible or really if it was from her but I got tonsillitis. I was trippin out thinking the chick gave me some sort of throat std.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes, POB's ex was pretty bad for sure. LOL 

Actually, I have been pretty damn lucky. I can say I have had a couple of fish market queens along the way but that is a deal breaker for me.... scent is just too damn strong to overcome for me.... if the ph is correct, and it's been cleaned, it won't stink....  I backed off and made one get dressed once pretending like I just didn't want to take advantage of her when in reality my nose was telling my dick to get away.... far, far, away.

On a somewhat related note, I got shit on once while banging one in the ass. She had no idea she shit, it was a fucking mess..... 

All in all though, yea, I've been very pleased with the overall quality. LOL

We're all going to hell,
Vette


----------



## PFM (Jan 18, 2013)

I learned from personal experience there is a difference between chemistry and sexual chemistry. Chicks that may have been cool and fun to hang with would be dead in bed. 

One stands out in my mind, she went and told everyone I was the lousy piece of ass. Later I found out she only liked it in the ass, not my fault she didn't communicate her preference, but had no problem communicating the outcome with stating no other facts.

After 20 years of age there some things descent intelligent people simply keep to themselves.


----------



## PFM (Jan 18, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Yes, POB's ex was pretty bad for sure. LOL
> 
> Actually, I have been pretty damn lucky. I can say I have had a couple of fish market queens along the way but that is a deal breaker for me.... scent is just too damn strong to overcome for me.... if the ph is correct, and it's been cleaned, it won't stink....  I backed off and made one get dressed once pretending like I just didn't want to take advantage of her when in reality my nose was telling my dick to get away.... far, far, away.
> 
> ...



I got shit on once and wasn't evening nailing her ass, that was fucking gross. She was a pretty cool lady, great body, and very responsive but the pOOp wrecked it forever.

Some women just smell better then others, Women that don't wear panties have always been the one's to lick and eat anywhere/anytime.


----------



## DF (Jan 18, 2013)

Period sex!  I was having sex with my GF & when the lights came on Eeeeewwwwwww!
I shit you not it looked like someone was axe murdered in the bed.  That fucking blood was everywhere! and it was in a hotel to boot.  I can only imagine what the maid must have thought.  I ran into the bathroom & had blood all over my cock, balls & stomach.  The only time I'll have period sex now is in the shower.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Had a chick that growled and grunted instead of moaned. Couldn't get into it. Had one that everytime she came she would start crying. She was sexy as fuck to but I couldn't handle it. The first chick I went down on was this Asian girl. Pussy was so stank but I didn't know any better. I remember gagging a few times and almost threw up. 2 days later I had to go to the doc because my tonsils were swollen as fuck. I didn't think it was possible or really if it was from her but I got tonsillitis. I was trippin out thinking the chick gave me some sort of throat std.



lmao those are great stories... That crying thing though, I think that means you two were soul mates :x lol



63Vette said:


> Yes, POB's ex was pretty bad for sure. LOL
> 
> Actually, I have been pretty damn lucky. I can say I have had a couple of fish market queens along the way but that is a deal breaker for me.... scent is just too damn strong to overcome for me.... if the ph is correct, and it's been cleaned, it won't stink....  I backed off and made one get dressed once pretending like I just didn't want to take advantage of her when in reality my nose was telling my dick to get away.... far, far, away.
> 
> ...



lol you bastard...  that's nasty about getting shit on. How awkward that must have been?



Dfeaton said:


> Period sex!  I was having sex with my GF & when the lights came on Eeeeewwwwwww!
> I shit you not it looked like someone was axe murdered in the bed.  That fucking blood was everywhere! and it was in a hotel to boot.  I can only imagine what the maid must have thought.  I ran into the bathroom & had blood all over my cock, balls & stomache.  The only time I'll have period sex now is in the shower.



I love to dip it! Just throw a towel down. Hell I try to go down on her too but she doesn't let me.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 18, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> *Period sex!*


----------



## Popeye (Jan 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hell I try to go down on her too but she doesn't let me.


Guilty as charged.....I'm a twisted fuck.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ya in guilty as well about eating on the rag
I don't mind it.. &#55356;&#57204;&#55356;&#57204;&#55356;&#57204;

Also have been shit &#55357;&#56489;on a few times haha.  This girl hated when we did it because she always shit and it made her cry!! After a few times she stopped letting me 

But worst was one night I was borderline blackout I needed a ride home from the bar, my large friend offered.... Ya I slayed the hippo


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 18, 2013)

a buddy of mine was a lil odd in college.  we were freshman, chillin in the dorms, somehow we were talking about bangin girls on the rag.


he pulls out a used, bloody condom out of the trash, than LICKS the dam thing.  like dripping with male/female juices.  it was the sickest thing i have ever seen in my life.

than he went on to tell us about eating this chick out while on the rag.



for me, i only had 1 really.  she was a boring as watching grass grow.  After i moved on to a new girl she went nuts.  Like would spend her friday night trying to find out what i was doing, where i was going, would creep hard.  

like if i was a girl and she was a guy i would of told the police style.  The new chick was going to beat her ass one night after the bar.    caused a big scene in the parking lot......cops, bouncers, the whole nine yards.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 18, 2013)

This thread has successfully made me dry heave


----------



## g0re (Jan 18, 2013)

I've run into my fair share.... This one was pretty bad tho.

I think I was either a senior in highschool or just out, we were all out partying and shit all together, around 2 am everyone split up and went different ways, I went to this chicks house and on my way home from her house around 4-5am I saw this chick I was partying with earlier driving in front of me.


She should not have been driving, I think it was her birthday. Needless to say o watched her jump the curb, drive across like 6 lawns and side swipe a couple mailboxes.

I was able to flash her down and got her to park her car and come to my house.  We get naked and start fucking around.  I've banged this chick a few times prior to this.

I went down on her in a drunken blur and remember feeling all these weird bumps on her vag, I kept going until I felt something in my mouth, felt like a fuzz ball.  I pulled it out, lifted the sheets off me and noticed it was a little clump of toilet paper.  They were all over her pussy and her ass. 

It was one of the nastiest things I've ever came across.  Also smelled like an improperly wiped ass.

I ended up still fucking her tho,  and from then on I never had the balls to go down on her again.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 18, 2013)

I boned a fatty in high school.  Dont get me wrong, I like me some bigger girls but over 200 forget about it. This girl was probably 240. She bought me a fifth of Jim Beam and got me all fucked up so I would pop her cherry.  Normally I would have better judgement but hey, I was on a fifth of Beam... Doing the deed and shes kissing all over me and I can feel fucking stubble on her lip. Not just a hair or two. Like she had more facial hair than I did! I should have cut bait and ran but hell I was so horny in high school It was ridiculous.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 18, 2013)

my 1st latina (and last) she was 35 i was 50 she was heavy but wtf i was horney, she just laid their, no movement at all. i thought latina's were supposed to be fiery. i tried almost everything to get her into it. mid stroke she said i don't really like sex. also the hairiest bush i have ever seen, i like it clean, she was like walking thru the jungle. thanks for the unpleasant memory lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2013)

I brought this girl back to my house from a club..this girl must have just shit cause when i bent her over she still had clumps of toilet paper stuck to her ass...bahaha nasty bitch


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2013)

I remember this other time I was fuckin this girl in the ass and she must have ate alot of tomatoes.I noticed a tomatoe seed on the tip of my dick..gotta love anal never know what your gonna pull outta there


----------



## g0re (Jan 18, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I brought this girl back to my house from a club..this girl must have just shit cause when i bent her over she still had clumps of toilet paper stuck to her ass...bahaha nasty bitch



At least u didn't get the toilet paper clumps in your mouth like I did!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 18, 2013)

Some of the hottest women I've ever banged sucked in bed. Looked like the fuckingnrose bowl queen but just didn't feel good.  Then you have those 6 or 7s that are ok looking and they got the snappy nappy dugout that makes me bust every time.


----------



## DF (Jan 18, 2013)

Georgia said:


> This thread has successfully made me dry heave



Wow! some of you guys are hard core ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I second this!


----------



## getgains (Jan 18, 2013)

there has been times when i wondered why i even bothered washing my nutz but u guys got me beat holy mexican fuck!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 18, 2013)

What's with that toilet paper thing.  I have seen this a few times and just started thinking its normal they don't know how to wipe


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 18, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I remember this other time I was fuckin this girl in the ass and she must have ate alot of tomatoes.I noticed a tomatoe seed on the tip of my dick..gotta love anal never know what your gonna pull outta there



i pulled out of her butt once and it was dirty....yea you know what i mean.  not cool.  throw out all my sheets, pillow cases and washed my self in rubbing alcohol.  


fuck, just thinking about it sends chills down my spine.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 18, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> Some of the hottest women I've ever banged sucked in bed. Looked like the fuckingnrose bowl queen but just didn't feel good.  Then you have those 6 or 7s that are ok looking and they got the snappy nappy dugout that makes me bust every time.



two of my not so pround of take homes were the best in the world.  very giving girls.  it was hard to not let them become an everyday/weekend thing.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't know how I forgot this one but I went down on this chick and got somethin in my mouth that was dry and kinda gritty. I pulled back and looked down and the bitch had a yeast infection. I said fuck it and still fucked her but that left a bad aste in my mouth, literally.


----------



## dboldouggie (Jan 19, 2013)

You are all some nasty mofos. Lol. Drunk or not I check the snatch first. Just one quick finger and smell. If its not proper I go home and jerkoff. That's y I got a steady lady. Random chicks bring random shit.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 19, 2013)

Who the hell are you guys fucking?

I'll pass on the next SI get together. Lol


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 19, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I remember this other time I was fuckin this girl in the ass and she must have ate alot of tomatoes.I noticed a tomatoe seed on the tip of my dick..gotta love anal never know what your gonna pull outta there




How do you know it wasn't a pepper seed? You should have bitten down on that thing to make sure... lol - and hell, at least it wasn't corn..... or a peanut .... lol


Ewwwwwwwwww,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2013)

63Vette said:


> How do you know it wasn't a pepper seed? You should have bitten down on that thing to make sure... lol - and hell, at least it wasn't corn..... or a peanut .... lol
> 
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwww,
> Vette



It looked like a tomatoe seed lol alittle to small to be from a pepper.It wasnt a fresh looking seed it was stained brown


----------



## g0re (Jan 19, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> It looked like a tomatoe seed lol alittle to small to be from a pepper.It wasnt a fresh looking seed it was stained brown



Should have saved it and planted it in your garden


----------



## Popeye (Jan 19, 2013)

g0retekz said:


> Should have saved it and planted it in your garden


Bwahahahahah


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 20, 2013)

g0retekz said:


> Should have saved it and planted it in your garden



Ass tomatoes FTW


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 20, 2013)

g0retekz said:


> Should have saved it and planted it in your garden



It would have probably made....... ready....... SHITTY tomatoes LOL


That was fucking awful.... yep, we are going to hell fellas..... the company is going to be great but the temperature is going to suck ass.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## g0re (Jan 20, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Ass tomatoes FTW


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 20, 2013)

Number 435 on my bucket list:

Feed woman 3 pints of blueberries.

Blast in the ass

Pull out a purple cock


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 20, 2013)

It's really reassuring to know I'm not the only sick twisted fuck that pins oil in thier ass, lifts weights, and has sex with bitches that I probably should of caught the HIV from.


----------



## Rip (Jan 20, 2013)

This made me laugh out loud! Bwaaahaahaahahaa



Brother Bundy said:


> first girl I ever banged I was 14 and she smelled like old tuna..I still hit it but in the ass using raspberry hand lotion as lube lol Her grandma walked in on us right before I busted a nut god damn old bird with her shitty timing.


----------



## Rip (Jan 20, 2013)

Hahaha...I was eating a chick one time and when I took a breat to go to the bathroom, there was blood all over my face. LOL.




Dfeaton said:


> Period sex!  I was having sex with my GF & when the lights came on Eeeeewwwwwww!
> I shit you not it looked like someone was axe murdered in the bed.  That fucking blood was everywhere! and it was in a hotel to boot.  I can only imagine what the maid must have thought.  I ran into the bathroom & had blood all over my cock, balls & stomache.  The only time I'll have period sex now is in the shower.


----------



## DJ21 (Jan 20, 2013)

Rip said:


> Hahaha...I was eating a chick one time and when I took a breat to go to the bathroom, there was blood all over my face. LOL.



Hahah that's disgusting bro.


----------



## DJ21 (Jan 20, 2013)

Looong time ago I was 16, wanted to go down on my gf, went down came right back up. STANK. I still hit but broke up right after. On top of the stank she was also one those that just laid there. It was terrible.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 20, 2013)

Of your our SI bro's bitch!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow what a typo!

One of our SI Bro's BITCH!


----------



## PFM (Jan 20, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Number 435 on my bucket list:
> 
> Feed woman 3 pints of blueberries.
> 
> ...



Good to have goals.


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 20, 2020)

PillarofBalance said:


> That would be my ex wife... her eyes would be shut, no sounds, no nothing. Would just lay there.  Funny thing is though, after we got divorced I still banged her a bunch of times.  But it was ****in wild.


I love it when Asian girls take it so quietly, trying not to let out a sound.  To each their own.


----------



## Jin (Aug 20, 2020)

My "6th man" (always on the bench but always wants in the game) in college was lousy. I'd call her as a last resort but she was a guarantee. It was almost as if she enjoyed watching me have sex with her instead of enjoying having sex together, if that makes sense. I asked her one time "why do you even come here? Do you even enjoy this? She just kinda shrugged".

Can't be too picky if every once in a while at 2:15 am on a Tuesday you need a piece of ass.....


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 21, 2020)

My pops always said, "pussy is kinda like pizza, even when it's bad it's still pretty good".


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 21, 2020)

Girl that went to same church I use go too was after a church cookout so hoping had little something to do with it. It was hot.    
   Jumped down there pretty fast cause pussy was pretty but ended up having to buy new tongue ring cause couldn't get the taste out of it.  

Either that one or this chick went to school with she had big breast that you could see the veins in, kinda looked like a road map.  She went ****ing nuts screaming and moaning grabbed my back and was pulling and pushing  felt  violated by her and got little scared when it was happening.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 21, 2020)

7th grade, first girlfriend.   Only ever got as far as sticking our hands down each other’s pants for the first six months.   When she’d reach down mine she would just clench me in her hands. No up and down, no back and forth, just a squeeze that never let up.  

To be fair, I had no idea what I was doing either. We tried having sex once. Still unsure to this day if we what we did counted.


----------



## Jin (Aug 21, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> She went ****ing nuts screaming and moaning grabbed my back and was pulling and pushing  felt  violated by her and got little scared when it was happening.



This sounds amazing.


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> This sounds amazing.




Was wet behind the ears then, sure would enjoy it more now


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 21, 2020)

Pretty sure I was the worst sex partner for most of the women I had sex with as a young adult. I cringe thinking about how bad I was in bed when I was young. 

I didn't get good in bed until later in life after being married for a while. I'm completely different now, I can **** forever, control my orgasms, I can even cum a few times in a row during the same **** session. I learned how to eat pussy, didn't just assume I was doing it right. I've ****ed her and her friends and made them both cum. That is an awesome feeling. Last time we did it, afterwards I was like "ok we need another girl!"


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 21, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I didn't get good in bed until later in life after being married for a while. I'm completely different now, I can **** forever, control my orgasms, I can even cum a few times in a row during the same **** session. I learned how to eat pussy, didn't just assume I was doing it right. I've ****ed her and her friends and made them both cum. That is an awesome feeling. Last time we did it, afterwards I was like "ok we need another girl!"



Caught your instructional video in the amateur section of porn hub. Have to admit, never heard of weighted kegels to negative failure. Good stuff!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 21, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Caughr your instructional video in the amateur section of porn hub. Have to admit, never heard of weighted kegels to negative failure. Good stuff!



Bwahahaa:32 (18):

I've found the trick to keeping it going or cumming a bunch of times is just to not let it all go the first time. Give em a few spurts and stop, then you can **** some more. It took me a while to figure out I could control it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 21, 2020)

I fukked this chick I met in a bar waaay back that insisted on calling me daddy throughout the whole session, it was the most annoying shit ever. Plus there was some chick sleeping on the bed next to us.. Afterwards she asked me over the next night for dinner and I declined.
Disaster averted lol


----------



## Boogieman (Aug 21, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Bwahahaa:32 (18):
> 
> I've found the trick to keeping it going or cumming a bunch of times is just to not let it all go the first time. Give em a few spurts and stop, then you can **** some more. It took me a while to figure out I could control it.



Holy fuk, you have learned to control it......mind blown!


----------



## CJ (Aug 21, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I fukked this chick I met in a bar waaay back that insisted on calling me daddy throughout the whole session, it was the most annoying shit ever. Plus there was some chick sleeping on the bed next to us.. Afterwards she asked me over the next night for dinner and I declined.
> Disaster averted lol



Didn't even ask what was for dinner first? Might've missed a good steewwww.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 21, 2020)

I can’t say the worst lay, especially these days at my age, you kinda have to take ‘em as they come; can’t be to picky at our age....jk. LOL  In all seriousness, can’t say I’ve ever put myself in a situation I would later regret.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 21, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Bwahahaa:32 (18):
> 
> I've found the trick to keeping it going or cumming a bunch of times is just to not let it all go the first time. Give em a few spurts and stop, then you can **** some more. It took me a while to figure out I could control it.



They made you squirt?


----------



## Trump (Aug 21, 2020)

I ****ed the ugliest girl ever she was the worst looking I had but Jesus she was filthy. Ass to mouth, fisting, pissed in her mouth. When I was leaving she said come back anytime and bring as many friends as you like. I almost proposed there and then


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 21, 2020)

Trump said:


> I ****ed the ugliest girl ever she was the worst looking I had but Jesus she was filthy. Ass to mouth, fisting, pissed in her mouth. When I was leaving she said come back anytime and bring as many friends as you like. I almost proposed there and then



When he asked; do you swallow? She said, “I do”.  I know pronounce you husband and wife.


----------



## Trump (Aug 21, 2020)

I never asked permission to do anything she just allowed me too



The Phoenix said:


> When he asked; do you swallow? She said, “I do”.  I know pronounce you husband and wife.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 21, 2020)

First ex wife was a painter.  Swallow or spit, I don't care, but finish the job properly.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 21, 2020)

Worst sex ever was with Bundy.  

It was quite a wrestling match to get him to settle down for the hairy love making session that was about to unfold.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 21, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Worst sex ever was with Bundy.
> 
> It was quite a wrestling match to get him to settle down for the hairy love making session that was about to unfold.



LOL, you wrestled to see who would catch?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 21, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> LOL, you wrestled to see who would catch?


He's really a giver at heart.  Love that little fella.


----------



## DavidAddy (Aug 22, 2020)

Have had a few partners who bascially just effin scream. Moaning and some noise is alright, but making my ears bleed, meh


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 26, 2020)

Worst piece I’ve ever had was still ****ing wonderful.


----------

